# Baby's Got New Shoes



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

New wheels went on this weekend, ex Jamie M


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

looks sunning what u done with old weels


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

gtsm - selling std ones


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

new you would like them!


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

All credit goes to you Tiggs


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

hehe, I have taste after all!! enjoy...!


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Mmmm happy with you Harry, good choice 

Billy


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

i reconise the shoes but the soles are new, that bit cant be from jamie !


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*how much*

how much did it cost


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Kosei Snipers??


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

should have said, they are Enkei NT-03RR's


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi Harry - I really like these wheels on your GTR they remind me a lot of the Kosei Snipers I used to have on my 300zxTT:


















Nice one


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

New wheels look ace Harry, make a change from the multitude of 5-spoke designs that usually pop-up on '33s... Nice one.

Top 'ZX senna ... one of these days I'll be rich enough to have one of those ... Just gotta work out how 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

cheers gents


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Nice touch harry*

I think that dark grey colour looks awesome against a blue car.
Rare as wheels as well. Hope to see her in the flesh sometime.

N


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Nick

if you happen by Abbeys's at the mo, you would see her there


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*New shoes....*

....are looking good there Harry.

Funny thing, the day after I read this thread I spotted one of the very few R33 GTR's over here in Singapore.
It was parked outside the Hilton and wearing an identical set of Enkeis. Very smart it looked too.


Mark


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

As you may know... Harry has to avoid the Newbury area as he would be likely to lose his delicious wheels to a Soarer  ... 

Until such time as I can get a decent price I have found this site that appears to be more accessible than any other.

I hope to buy a set for my baby soon.... as this wheel has replaced the Andrew Racing F as my all time favourite.

I keep going back to this URL and just looking... pathetic really... 

http://www.enkei.com/highperformance/highperformance.htm


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

they look even better with these on....


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

You're killing me here Harry... 

Envy... it is a dreadful corrosive thing...


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Harry,

Have you used the D01s in the rain yet?

Phil


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Sunday afternoon showers ...yes

serious rain...no

should be an adventure


----------



## Jez (Oct 8, 2001)

If I'm not mistaken they are Dunlop Formula R's.
I have them on my car as well.
I've driven in light rain and a couple of heavy downpours and I was really surprised how good they were in the wet.
I suppose being softer they will provide more grip whatever the weather.
I haven't encountered any serious standing water yet though and with that tread pattern I don't think they are going to disperse much water  

In the dry the grip is very impressive and well in excess of the limits of my old SO3's.

Harry,

How are you finding them ?

Jez


----------



## Spud (Apr 16, 2003)

nice wheels harry, i like the 'web' effect. spider man would be proud


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Jez - so far so good - but havent "tested" them yet....Brands Hatch tommorow though


----------



## I_Romo (Jun 16, 2002)

love Enkeis on GT-Rs

top choice!
ciao

Romo


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

here is a pic of my car


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

lol 

Random


----------



## ashdog187 (Jul 27, 2006)

soz i put the pic on the wrong place trying to put pictures up


----------

